# Is it normal to feel so angry about a BFN?



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

and the worst part is this is only my first go!  
I just feel so fuming all of the time,nobody knows what to say to me I don't know know what to do with myself, I'm back at work and all i can think about is going home. Grr..don't know what to do and I can't cope


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't worry it is normal!! I have been LIVID after all my BFNs. It's the time money and emotion that has been invested and feeling like it all went to waste! Eventually you will calm down but noone can blame you for being  

Take care . Do something nice to make yourself feel better~ you totally deserve it!! 

PL x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Completely normal honey infact I used to go quite    at first. Take your time to get over your BFN as i found out from experience that it does you no good going back into starting another tx whilst your anxious.

Take care

Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't forget all the hormones that are pumping around your body too! it takes so long to get those back in balance it is hardly surprising you feel the way you do. The emotional toil this takes is overlooked with all the "procedures" and yet I always found i came down with such a thud, that i had to build myself up again.

best of luck
Nbr68x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

nbr68, my word you have been through the mill. Im so, so sorry for your losses. You have been through everyones worse nightmare. My thoughts are with you 

Isobel
xxxxxx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Frindabelle,
Just wanted to say - completely normal! I feel so angry at times that it's scarey. My poor DH! Try to give yourself time and treat yourself. Easy to say, I know, but it's nice to know that others feel the same isn't it?
Lots of luck for the future, Duckling x


----------



## sarah leeds (Dec 13, 2009)

I had a BFN at the end of Feb. For the first week I was so angry. I shouted at random strangers, wanted to slap pregnant people, wanted to lay on the floor and kick and scream like a toddler, had panic attacks in public. Fun. I'd never felt anger like it. 

2 weeks later felt I turned a corner. Began to feel more positive and like I could begin thinking about doing it again but I often have times when I'm very sad and very bitter that I may never have a baby and everyone else (in my head and all my friends etc) can. It breaks my heart and makes me nasty. I've been so horrid to my husband one minute and desperately clingy the next. Part of me has realised that if I never have children naturally it's not the worse thing in the world because obviously everyone has horrible things in their lives and in many ways I'm so lucky but in the back of my head all I keep thinking is, it's not fair. 

I'm really scared at the propspect of starting this again becuase the first time I did everything I could have done and it still didn't work. Its so very very hard. The hardest thing I've ever had to do. The anger will pass, you will pick yourself up but I feel that everytime something bad happens it takes me a little longer to pick myself up and chips a little bit more of me away but I hope that if one day we're blessed with a baby this will make me a better parent.


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi 

Reading all these posts is saying exactly how i'm feeling right now.  Failed cycle a few weeks ago, devastated   coz we we're so positive about it, makes me think positive thinking gets you nowhere!  I too feel really angry, sorry for myself and find it hard to be alone.  I'm not coping well but I hope in a few weeks i'll be feeling better and i hope you do too  

It's good to know i'm not alone! xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i too was very very angry. but that's a normal grief reaction...a BFN after treatment is a loss like any other


----------

